# Foster GSD bit my lab



## Sirius_shepherd (Feb 21, 2014)

Let me start by saying that I have never dealt with a GSD personality before and this one is very hard for me to read. When I brought him home he was emaciated and hairless. I took him and our male lab out for a walk as an introduction. All seemed fine until the next day when he attacked the lab. I have put up a 4 foot baby gate and keep him on one side and the lab on the other side. I switch them up from side to side so that no one feels isolated. I have 3 female dogs that he does not have a problem with at all and I move them between the both sides of the gate as well so that he has company. Also, someone is generally always in that part of the house as well. A few days ago he was in the backyard and the lab was sleeping in the hallway (with the gate open, my fault) when my husband opened the backdoor to let him in. He ran straight to the lab stood over him and attacked. I turned around in time to see the lab on his back with legs up in the air and Sirius grabbing his leg and attacking. I wheelbarrowed him and my husband was pulling on the lab to no avail. Eventually we were able to get him to let go but it scared the crap out of me. I am now not sure if this can be fixed. Once a dog is dog aggressive is there any hope that the behavior can be changed? I am not sure what to do...Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Without being there it's hard for anyone to know what's going on. What you say attack might be his way of playing. Grabbing him and playing tug with the labs leg could have escalated it. He very well could have been attacking him, but there would have been serious damage if if was a full blown attack. I wouldn't risk the labs safety, but I wouldn't call the Gsd dog aggressive because he might not like one dog, but he likes the other three. He might not like other males.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not sure if this is _a_ foster that you are just taking care of while a home of his own is found, or if this is a dog _named _Foster.

If he is a foster dog that you don't plan on keeping, keep him separate from your male Lab and make sure that he is placed in a home where he can be the only male and the new owners know what same sex aggression is and how to manage it.

If he is your own dog and you plan on keeping him? Crate and rotate if you can't integrate him into your home successfully. Or rehome him if you can't crate and rotate.

Good luck. My own male GSD has other-dog issues and management is no fun.
Sheilah


----------



## Sirius_shepherd (Feb 21, 2014)

this was definitely not play. The lab has two holes in his leg from the bite and my husband got bit (4 large holes) in his arm. I think the only reason Brownie (the lab) was not hurt worse is because we were right there. But it makes sense not to label him dog aggressive yet. Hopefully my husband will bare with me till I can find another foster home for him or get him past this issue. Thanks


----------



## Sirius_shepherd (Feb 21, 2014)

sorry, I should have been more clear. His name is Sirius and I am fostering him for a rescue


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Without being there it's hard for anyone to know what's going on. What you say attack might be his way of playing. Grabbing him and playing tug with the labs leg could have escalated it. He very well could have been attacking him, but there would have been serious damage if if was a full blown attack. I wouldn't risk the labs safety, but I wouldn't call the Gsd dog aggressive because he might not like one dog, but he likes the other three. He might not like other males.


 
I agree with you llombardo. He might just not like other males if he's fine with females. If he was dog aggressive, he'd have an issue with other members of your pack. OP I'm sorry your going through this. It can be pretty scary when there's conflict, especially when fostering with a new breed.

Personally I have fostered two shepherds...one female, one male. My pack consists of a female lab and a male rescue german shepherd. My male is very selective with male dogs and doesn't like when they try to play with my lab. Our first foster was a senior girl, low energy, very sweet not dominant at all. He was indifferent to her. He never really warmed up to her, just ignored her. We ended up adopting the female. Sadly she passed from cancer not long after. I don't think he missed her one way or another.

Now fast forward to now. We have our puppy who is a male german shepherd, along with our lab and male rescue boy. We are fostering a male german shepherd. Prior to bringing him home, I tested the foster out to see if he'd get along with another dog. He is very thin and shy. Not dominant at all. Very sweet temperament.When I brought him home, I introduced him to my male rescue first. Then one by one all the others individually. Not sure why, but my rescue who is very dog selective LOVES him. In the month and half we had our senior female fosture failure before we lost her...he only started to pay her attention the last two weeks. It took him three days to accept Balto (possible foster failure). They play together, lay together and are best of buddies. 

With your foster, it takes time. He's in a new environment and your not sure what his past was. If he is fine with you females, but not your males, it might be he's dog selective. If he is dominant and you other male is to... two just might not mesh together. 

Are you familiar with your foster's story? Maybe that can tell you a bit about him. Before you fostered him, did you all check his reactions to male and female dogs since thats what you have. It might be something with just your male or it might be all males...but would be goo to know for him down the road. Is he your first foster? The thing with fosters is you really have to understand the dynamics of your own pack and understand the temperament of the foster dog. You want the experience to be positive for all, especially the foster. I wish you luck : )


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have much advice regarding fighting, except throwing a large glass of ice water on them breaks up fights. I learned this after having m,y finger lacerated. 

Other than that we correct the slightest hint of disagreement between the dogs before it escalates. We had a few fights before we learned the signs in our dogs.


----------



## Sirius_shepherd (Feb 21, 2014)

I have fostered many dogs over the past few years, mostly labs. He was an abuse case that was owner surrendered to our local shelter. The shelter was so concerned for his health that they did not want him in the shelter at all. He was pulled and transported directly to our vet hospital. when he was ready to be released I was asked to foster him since I live closest to the vet and he needed weekly visits. Attached are his surrender picture from the shelter and one when I picked him up from the vet. Thank you all for the help. I am just glad to know this group is here to ask questions to.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Sirius_shepherd said:


> I have fostered many dogs over the past few years, mostly labs. He was an abuse case that was owner surrendered to our local shelter. The shelter was so concerned for his health that they did not want him in the shelter at all. He was pulled and transported directly to our vet hospital. when he was ready to be released I was asked to foster him since I live closest to the vet and he needed weekly visits. Attached are his surrender picture from the shelter and one when I picked him up from the vet. Thank you all for the help. I am just glad to know this group is here to ask questions to.


 
OMG...my heart hurts for this poor fellow. People frustrate me. How do you let a dog's condition get this ba before doing something???? Its a good thing you are experienced with fosters. Perhaps in his home there were other male dogs and he had to fend for himself...who knows. I would give him time. Keep them separated for now. Let Sirus have his time to adjust and gain some weight. Let him and you other dog see eachother from a distance. Perhaps over time that will help. Thank you for fostering him : )


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor guy. I look forward to updates!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sirius_shepherd said:


> sorry, I should have been more clear. His name is Sirius and I am fostering him for a rescue


Is there a trainer the rescue likes to work with? If so, make contact and get some professional guidance. It might be that this particular dog is not appropriate in your home and would do better with someone who does not have a male dog. Maybe it is time to discuss with the rescue what his options are as far as another foster home?

There is no shame at all in deciding a foster is better off in another home. It has happened to me and we all were much happier once the dog was in a more appropriate home.

Good luck! It looks like you have done a fantastic job getting him to this point.
Sheilah


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sirius_shepherd said:


> I have fostered many dogs over the past few years, mostly labs. He was an abuse case that was owner surrendered to our local shelter. The shelter was so concerned for his health that they did not want him in the shelter at all. He was pulled and transported directly to our vet hospital. when he was ready to be released I was asked to foster him since I live closest to the vet and he needed weekly visits. Attached are his surrender picture from the shelter and one when I picked him up from the vet. Thank you all for the help. I am just glad to know this group is here to ask questions to.


Were there any kind of abusr charges brought against the previous owners? How does one do that to a dog? I can understand how you feel the need to help this dog, it looks like he has had a long road


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

sit said:


> Is there a trainer the rescue likes to work with? If so, make contact and get some professional guidance. It might be that this particular dog is not appropriate in your home and would do better with someone who does not have a male dog. Maybe it is time to discuss with the rescue what his options are as far as another foster home?
> 
> There is no shame at all in deciding a foster is better off in another home. It has happened to me and we all were much happier once the dog was in a more appropriate home.
> 
> ...


Agree and not sure if I missed it but from now on no chance for contact with each other, and I would get a nice basket muzzle for him to wear if there is anyone in the house who may forget the rule.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The poor thing!  Thank you for helping him 

I agree with Jean's idea of a comfortable basket type muzzle or keep him on a leash attached to a human. I would go with a two gate system if at all possible and for the gates I would purchase an automatic closer, they're cheap and easy and that will negate any further mistakes of leaving any open and if he gets through one, there's another blocking.

I would also talk to the rescue and let them know the situation, maybe there is another foster available that has no male dogs in their household. Or at least hopefully pay for a trainer to come in even once and help you set the guidelines down.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We also have a foster that doesn't get along with one of our dogs (or Heidi doesn't get along with her to be more honest). We will always have Ashley and will adopt her later. It is **** having to rotate dogs and I swear I will never again take a dog into our home who doesn't fit into our pack. I have no suggestions except management, but I feel your pain.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah been there done that ..got the stitches! He doesn't give a crap about the females! Try this link see what you think:

Look at 'Rank Drive":
(Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )

Been there, have the stitches. Difference is my guys target was a BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix so dealing with aftermath from being attacked was not an issue! Not sure how a Lab deals with that? 

He's a foster, unless you do plan on keeping him?? The best advise is to call the rescue tell them it's not working and move him some place else.

I got more, but your playing in the big leagues now! I was in the same place you are, only difference was my GSD's "problem" did not show up until 7 months later!!! He was 7 months when we got him and was a model dog for 7 months! Then the crap hit the fan!!!

As a 'foster" it's not your job to deal with this! You now have new information on a "problem" this dog has! You can list him as a dog with "Rank" drive issues! Tons of folks "know" what that means!
Also commonly seen as "single dog household" now you know!

So...it's time to "Run with the big dogs or stay on the porch" as it were.


----------

